# Diesel Generator Wont Start



## dubbin1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey there people, I have this http://www.potg.com/product-info.asp?cat=45&sort=&id=127 generator and I cant get it to start. I really have no idea where to look in finding out what is wrong with it. All I can say is that it is full of fresh diesel fuel, full of fresh oil, has compression and the fuel pump is working. I cant even get it to fire on starting fluid. This thing has VERY little use (almost new) and I got it REALLY cheap (auction at work). It would be great if I could get a few places to start looking for the problem before I have to take it in and pay to get it looked at. Oh and I have tried both the electric start and pull start.

Thanks a ton


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

I would start looking at the kill switch system. Besides just the kill switch also the low oil kill and other safety features.


----------



## dubbin1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to look there but I dont know what to look for. Can you give me some ideas how to check those?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

First, check for spark. Second, take the plug out and make sure the piston is moving.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oscaryu1, the engine is a Diesel and would not have a spark plug. I have never worked on a Diesel engine but have studied them in school so heres what I would check. Start with removing the fuel injector which should be located on the head and make sure its not clogged, if fuel is entering the cylinder then I would assume you have a valve timing or compression issue.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Did this engine by chance run out of fuel? somtimes if there is a loose connection in the fuel lines air will enter the fuel system. Diesels will not run with air in the fuel system. I'm not sure of the type of injectors used on your engine, but usually there is a nut on the top of the injector that attaches the fuel line to the injector. Loosen the nut and crank the engine over. See if fuel will leak out around the fitting. If it does tighten the nut while cranking the engine over. Do this to each cylinder on the engine. If no fuel leaks out then you are not getting fuel from the injector pump. You need then check for fuel flow to the pump. I can't remember if you said you changed the fuel filter. If you did you may need to bleed the fuel system. (that is what I explained earlier) anytime you open the fuel system on a diesel you have to bleed the fuel system of air.

Let us know what you find and we can go from there.

Good luck


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

It may be in best interest to take it in to a shop have has seen these engines. They are diesel but do not operate like a "normal" diesel engine does. I have never worked on one of these just only looked at them for possible purchase myself.


----------



## dubbin1 (Sep 13, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> Did this engine by chance run out of fuel? somtimes if there is a loose connection in the fuel lines air will enter the fuel system. Diesels will not run with air in the fuel system. I'm not sure of the type of injectors used on your engine, but usually there is a nut on the top of the injector that attaches the fuel line to the injector. Loosen the nut and crank the engine over. See if fuel will leak out around the fitting. If it does tighten the nut while cranking the engine over. Do this to each cylinder on the engine. If no fuel leaks out then you are not getting fuel from the injector pump. You need then check for fuel flow to the pump. I can't remember if you said you changed the fuel filter. If you did you may need to bleed the fuel system. (that is what I explained earlier) anytime you open the fuel system on a diesel you have to bleed the fuel system of air.
> 
> Let us know what you find and we can go from there.
> 
> Good luck


Its getting fuel (thats the first thing I checked) This generator is NEW and has never been started but a few years old. I have a strange feeling that the moron that sprayed it with starting fluid did some damage to it. I talked to him today and he said he started it 4 or 5 times like that then tried again and it wouldn't start. I guess Ill take it to the shop since no one here seems to have any ideas.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Idmason60 (Sep 20, 2008)

Many diesels have a heater position on their ignition switch. It turns on a heater in the head of engine to help the starting of combustion. You put it in heater position for about 4 to 8 seconds and then crank it. The heater is only used when starting the engine. Maybe check oil level also most generators have kill switches on the low oil sensor if the oil is low it wont crank.
Nice looking machine. 

good luck


----------

